

Ask HN: Ruby on Rails performance optimisation blogs or books? - activars

Are there any Ruby on Rails performance optimisation blogs or books?<p>I couldn't find any good resources, but there must be some experienced RoR/Rubyist people here can answer my question and share where they learnt all these optimisation tips.<p>What I am looking for is blog or good books:
1. Production server optimisation, good production server setup and configuration
2. Best practice profiling/benchmarking tips<p>Thanks!
======
essdee1
I found <http://railslab.newrelic.com/scaling-rails> very useful - its a
series of short, informative videos about scaling rails and web-apps in
general.

